# He grazes



## cartersofmarchwood (Jun 14, 2012)

Just wanted to check something with people. Ted seems to graze his food rather than eating what we put down for him. We aren't putting loads down. Is this ok? His pooh is extremely runny, which is making the mornings a challenge. We have to wash him off as he's covered in the stuff!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

cartersofmarchwood said:


> Just wanted to check something with people. Ted seems to graze his food rather than eating what we put down for him. We aren't putting loads down. Is this ok? His pooh is extremely runny, which is making the mornings a challenge. We have to wash him off as he's covered in the stuff!


How old is Ted, what are you feeding him and how long do you leave it down? Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## cartersofmarchwood (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,
He's 8 weeks old. As we only picked him up on Saturday, we have continued with the breeder's regime of 1/3 tin pedigree. We leave it down for 1-1.5 hrs.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

It's quite normal for a puppy to be 'runny' for a while after you first bring them home and they are still settling in. You may want to consider a different food as Pedigree does not have the best reputation.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree it's very early days for Ted and this should settle down. Pedigree is not the best ... if your preference is for a moist food then Naturediet and Nature's Menu are good (links below) and both do a Puppy version. Some people like to give some dry food mixed in for a different texture, Barking Heads is good I believe though I haven't used it.

http://www.naturediet.co.uk/products2.html

http://naturesmenu.co.uk/products/Pouches_for_Dogs/Dog_Food_Pouches/

Some people (me included) feed a raw diet which produces firmer poos, and Natural Instinct is a convenient way to do this. Again, they have a Puppy one and the dogs love it.

http://www.naturalinstinct.com/categories/Puppy/

I don't think I would leave the food down for so long (it will attract flies anyway), but give several small mealtimes spread over the day. This way he will be encouraged not to graze. Once he starts puppy class/training he will get food rewards in between meals anyway, and as he gets older the number of meals per day will reduce.

Sorry this was a long reply.

Sue


----------



## cartersofmarchwood (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank You. We are trying to gradually ween him off the pedigree. We have the Barking Heads, but he turns away from it. I'm going to try soaking it before i give it to him.
Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He may be feeling unwell if he has worms. I would take him to the vet and get a check over as soon as you can. They give great advice and put your mind at rest. 

I would also consider integrating a new food (dry) as this will help stabilise his bowels. Wet food gave our pup runnier poos and since changing to a feed recommended by the vet the poos have been properly formed and easy to clean up. 

Good luck...


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Yes, it's worth asking the vet's advice and getting him checked over, especially if he hasn't yet met your vet.

There is more info on feeding under Cockapoo Care on the Cockapoo Club of GB link below.

Hope his tummy settles soon and you find something that suits him.

Sue


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Try mixing Natures Diet (i recommend it) with a bit of the pedigree and slowing weening him off the pedigree entirely. Going from a moist to biscuits might not be as tempting for little Ted. How many times a day are you feeding him? I know the recommended amount at that early age is 4 but if he isn't that interested maybe just try 2-3. It is early days so perhaps it is just a case of him settling in and finding his feet. 

Good luck x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with those that have said take him too the vet, it's always a great idea to take your new puppy with in the first few days, just for a check over. Pedigree chum is awful food really and I am surprised breeders are weaning pups on to it!
I would try putting him on boiled chicken/ fish and rice for a few days to settle his tummy and either put him on the Barking heads or find a good wet food to get him to eat. There are some good ones mentioned above.
Good luck with your puppy.


----------



## cartersofmarchwood (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow! You lot are great. My wife spoke with a vet nurse that sings in the same choir. She has booked him in tomorrow and we purchased some different food on her recommendation. Ted has eaten all of that! Let's see what comes out the other end -) 
He seems much happier already. Got some of the natures diet to try too! We would still like to get him on the Barking Heads dry food at some point. 
Small steps.


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Make sure the transition to whatever you want him to eat is very slow.. Ideally week to ten days increasing the preferred amount as not to upset an already upset tummy. I feed Barking Heads to Jarvis and we had to soak it for the first month or so then soaked it a little so there was some crunch. He's five months now and still loves every meal, he had it dry from three months as he prefers it  hope the vet checks ok x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?fxiv1f
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Already great advice given on here  ... would love to see photos of Ted xxx


----------



## cartersofmarchwood (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll try and get photos on, but I'm struggling to find how to do it.


----------

